
Cofounder relationships are a proxy for LTR couples - camerony
https://www.businessinsider.com/couples-counselor-for-silicon-valley-tech-workers-2018-8
======
camerony
We went through YC in W18 with Torch.io This is our first feature! We are
building software and a marketplace that helps companies implement leadership
development/coaching at scale. This article is mostly about my professional
history that led up to Torch. Write me if you have questions about cofounder
relationships and I'm happy to respond.

